
Show HN: A React Native Puzzle Game: RGB Logic - amimetic
http://complexview.com/apps/rgb-logic/index.html
======
amimetic
I built the first version for iOS, but it only took a couple of hours to
_ship_ a customised version for Android (and quite a bit of that time was
actually on improvements to both versions).

Didn't have to write any Java or Obj-C.

